# Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG (Toshiba Satellite A100)



## andrewg2308 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi

We have a number of Toshiba Satellite A100 laptops within our organization. The laptops contain Intel PRO/wireless 3945ABG cards. The cards seem to be set to a wrong region/country as I cannot pickup any of the higher range wifi channels (I am in Australia by the way).

Does anyone know how to change the region/country so that these channels can also be accessed?

Your help would be much appreciated!
Andrew G


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that's either drivers or firmware. What does Intel say?


----------

